# Ist meine Seerose krank ?



## Nobody (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Habe mir vor ca. 3 Wochen diese Seerose zugelegt. Sie stammt von Seerosen Wachter wo sie mir auch eingepflanzt wurde.

Hat noch eine Blüte geöffnet und dann nix mehr.

Habe sie erst auf 60 cm Tiefe gehabt 2 Wochen und jetzt auf  80 cm runter gestellt.

Jedoch sind die Blätter so nach und nach in einen erbärmlichen Zustand oder ist das normal ?:?
Sieht aus als lössen sie sich auf ?:shock

Was könnte das bitte sein ?

Habe im März und Mai das Algenmittel Algenkiller Protect rein. Liegt es vielleich daran ?

Meinen Goldfischen geht es gut. Auch habe ich noch __ Wassersalat und __ Hornkraut sowie eine Wasserhyazinde und seit 5 Tagen einige Krebsscheren drin da ich ohne Chemie auskommen will und ein natürlichen Aura schaffen will.

Für eure Hife und Ratschläge besten Dank im vorraus.

Gruß
Nobody


----------



## katja (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose krank ?*

hallo und :willkommen "niemand" 

ob dieses algenmittel deine seerose dahinrafft, weiß ich nicht, aber prinzipiell gilt: keine chemie in den teich schütten!! 
zum glück scheint es deinen fischen noch gut zu gehen...
eine üppige bepflanzung nimmt den algen die nahrung und du hast einen schönen, bewachsenen und vor allem chemiefreien teich!

ich hab dir grad mal noch nen interessanten thread zum thema algen rausgesucht https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose krank ?*

Hi Nobody,

die sieht aus alsob sie am ersaufen wäre. Hatte sie denn aus 60cm Tiefe schon mehrere Schwimmblätter an die Oberfläche getrieben? Wenn ja, erneut 20cm zu überbrücken sind für ausgewachsen Schwimmblätter kaum zu schaffen, sie sollten immer nur ein paar cm unter Wasser angesenkt werden damit sie Stück für Stück nachwachsen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Nobody (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose krank ?*

Hallo

Danke für die Antworten.

Aber kann eine Seerose wirklich ertrinken ?:shock

Bringt es etwas wenn ich sie jetzt wieder so hoch stelle das die Blätter wieder aus den Wasser schauen ?

Oder soll ich sie einfach so lassen ?

Gruß
Nobody


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose krank ?*

Hallo Nobody,

ja, es bringt was die Seerose wieder nach oben zu stellen. 

Für alle nochmal der Grund warum man Seerosen nicht einfach sofort auf die Endtiefe im Teich stellen darf:

Pflanzen beziehen ihre Energie zum Wachsen aus dem Sonnenlicht. Das Sonnenlicht wird über die Blätter (in diesem Fall die Schwimmblätter) aufgenommen, die das Kraftwerk der Pflanze darstellen. Bekommt das Kraftwerk keinen neuen Brennstoff (=Sonnenlicht), gehen einfach die Lichter aus und die Pflanze nippelt ab.

Wasser ist eine Barriere für das Sonnenlicht. Schon nach ein paar Zentimetern Wasser kommt deutlich weniger Licht an. Im Frühling startet die Seerose zwar aus dem tiefen Wasser, aber das macht sie mit ihren Energiereserven vom Vorjahr. Das schafft sie nur einmal in der Saison und dann nicht wieder.

Nicht alle Seerosen darf man gleich tief stellen. Es gibt Sorten die Tiefen von über einem Meter bewältigen (das sind sehr wenige), es gibt viele Sorten im Mittelbereich von 50 - 70 cm Maximaltiefe, und es gibt auch etliche Sorten denen man nicht mehr als 30 cm Wassertiefe zumuten darf. In der Regel bekommt man diese Angaben mit den Pflanzen geliefert.


----------



## Nobody (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose krank ?*

Hallo

Habe auch die Firma Weitz Wasserwelt angeschrieben ob es am Algenmittel Algenkiller Protect von ihnen liegen kann. Es kam eine Antwort doch leider darf ich sie nicht posten.:shock

Der Inhalt und die evtl. Anlagen dieser E-Mail sind vertraulich und ausschließlich für den/die beabsichtigten Originalempfänger bestimmt. Jede ungenehmigte Verwendung, Veröffentlichung oder Weiterverbreitung ist verboten. :?


Auch habe ich an Seerosen Wachter geschrieben der mir folgendes geantwortet hat.


Hallo Herr ........,

haben Sie etwas in den Teich gegeben (Algenmittel oder ähnliches)? Als erstes würde ich den Seerosenkorb wieder auf 60 cm setzen und alle schlechten (fauligen oder verfressenen) Blätter abschneiden und entsorgen.

Haben Sie die Seerose bei uns als Korbware oder als Rohware erworben? Falls Rohware ist es wichtig, dass Sie das Rhizom in einen ausreichend großen Korb mit einem Sand-Lehm-Gemisch gepflanzt haben.

Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen auch telefonisch zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Heinrich Stuber
Seerosen Wachter

In meinen Teich kommt keine Chemie mehr rein. Nie mehr.

Gruß
Nobody


----------



## Eugen (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ist meine Seerose krank ?*

Hallo Nobody (hast du auch einen Namen ? )

das Thema mit Biobird Algenkiller hatten wir hier schon mal.
Und ja, es vernichtet zuverlässig Algen und läßt die Pflanzen in Ruhe, mit einer Ausnahme : SEEROSEN

Wenn du genaueres wissen willst,bitte per PN an mich.


----------

